# Lawrenceville, GA - ID#6370 Pen 197/198, F, White



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

My Internal ID Number is 6370 
I am a Female,PEN 197/198 - German Shepherd - White
The shelter thinks I am about 10 Months of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 09-02-08
Found Stray: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 50lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Hyper, Sweet, Pretty. 

Gwinnett Co Animal Shelter 

<span style="color: #FF0000">Dividing previous thread so each dog has own thread. There are other GSDs at this shelter also -- if anyone is able to visit shelter please try to give a report for each one.</span>


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

bump


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

"Help, I'm just a BABY!"










(Sorry, white coat of dog absorbing yellow walls, not much I can do to fix that.)


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

What did I do to end up here?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump this boy back up to page one.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

still listed. I know time must be up for this pup.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump up for this guy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just a youg pup.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

All the way to page 7.


----------

